# breeding a booted mini rex?



## kwilds (Sep 30, 2011)

Would you use a booted mini rex as a brood doe if it was of exceptional type? I have a litter out of a black otter doe (the dad is a broken chocolate with almost perfect 50/50 colour.) In this litter I have 1 black otter, 1 black, 2 booted blacks and 2 booted black otters. None of the babies have more than a couple white feet and a bit of white on their chest/heads! I've had other litters by this buck that are all very nicely marked but this is the first litter from this doe. They are still too young to really tell for sure but one of the booted otters looks like she might be pretty nice and I was hoping to keep one doe from this litter to replace the mom as they all carry chocolate and mom does not (at least not in the 19 babies I have had from her so far!!) I want to work on some chocolate and chocolate otter lines. The solid otter from this litter is also a doe and looks pretty nice too so I might keep her instead but I wanted to hear what others think about using a booted rabbit for breeding - bearing in mind that I do have a very good market for pets in my area! As I said they are still young - only 4 weeks old so I will probably keep both of them for a while anyway and see how they turn out.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 1, 2011)

If she has good type, I don't see why not. 
Are you wanting to get brokens or solids from her? 
You'd probably want to breed her to a charlie to get better marked brokens in the next generation.

Emily


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Oct 1, 2011)

One of my best mini-rex brood does ever was booted and weighed 5 lbs. She produced many grand champions brokens with spotted as well as blanket patterns as well as some booted, one of which is a current brood doe I am using. I bred her mostly to broken bucks and got awesome babies. Don't be afraid to use a booted doe or a big doe.


----------



## kwilds (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'm getting pretty attached to one of the booted babies - she has such a sweet temperament as well that if she turns out as nice as I think she will she'll be a great addition to my herd!


----------

